# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Oracle > سوال: PLSQL Developer چیست؟

## kh1387

با سلام
از دوستان کسی می دونه برنامه PLSQL Developer 7.1.5.1398 چیه و به چه درد می خوره؟
متشکرم

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

یک برنامه است برای کار کردن با زبان PL/SQL در اوراکل.

----------


## kh1387

> یک برنامه است برای کار کردن با زبان PL/SQL در اوراکل.


 خیلی متشکرم
یعنی می تونیم در اوراکل با زبان sql  برنامه نویسی کنیم؟ :متفکر: 
اگه امکان داره منبعی آموزشی در این زمینه معرفی نمائید.
متشکرم

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
این محیط فوق العاده ساده و کاربر پسند است و Help آن بهترین منبع است مدتی که با آن کار میکنم احساس میکنم که روی دست Query Analayzer بانک SqlServer بلند شده است شک نکن استفاده کن
حتی Template های آماده دارد

----------


## kh1387

> سلام
> این محیط فوق العاده ساده و کاربر پسند است و Help آن بهترین منبع است مدتی که با آن کار میکنم احساس میکنم که روی دست Query Analayzer بانک SqlServer بلند شده است شک نکن استفاده کن
> حتی Template های آماده دارد


یعنی قید sql server 2005 رو بزنم برم به سمت این برنامه؟!!! :متعجب: 
مطمئنی؟ :متفکر:

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
من SQLServer کار هستم ولی برای اراکل 10g از این ابزار استفاده میکنم خیلی قدرتمند است و حتی در نوشتن مثلا حلقه های تکرار و کرسرها و ... و از این دست Template های آماده دارد که خیلی نیاز به حفظ کردن شکل کلی Syntax نیست ولی بنظرم دستور Select درون SQLServer از دستور Select اراکل قوی تر است.

----------


## mexdixabibi

اوووووووووووووووووووووووو پسر نمی دونی pl/sql چی؟
فقط بگم خداست اصلا من نمیفهمم شما بدون pl/sql چطور با اوراکل با اون محیط سختش کار می کنید
pl/sql پل ارتباطی قوی با اوراکله وحتی کلی تابع عالی برا کار با database داره 
در کشور های اروپایی 90% با pl/sql کار می کنن تا خود اوراکل.حتما امتحانش کنید

----------


## Maryam mohseni

سلام
من plsql نصب کردم برای اینکه به سرور اراکل وصل بشم. 
این کفایت می کنه یا باید همراهش اراکل کلاینت هم حتما نصب کنم؟؟

----------


## رسول_57

نه نيازي نيست .

----------


## babila

با عرض پوزش PL/SQL زبان برنامه نویسی اوراکل هست نه یک برنامه . این SQL developer هست که یک برنامه یا ابزار برای کار کردن با PL/SQL

----------


## omidfive

pl یه زبونه

----------


## javidabbaci

دوستان تفاوت نرم افزار 
*PLSQL Developer  با SQL developer چیه؟؟
 به نظر شما کدام مزیت بهتری داره فکر کنم plsql  پولی هست و sql developer  رایگانه ! 
*من تازه اورا کل را شروع کردم به نظر شما از کدام محیط استفاده کنم ؟

----------


## رسول_57

PL SQL Developer پولي است ولي آن ديگري مجاني است (البته در كشور ما كه همه چيز مجاني است) ،اما اگر دقيق بخواهيم بگوييم SQL يك زبان پرس و جو است كه كارهاي ساده اي مانند جستجو و يا افزودن ، حذف و يا ويرايش را به سادگي انجام مي دهد اما PL SQL زبان برنامه نويسي مبتني بر SQL سيستم مديريت پايگاه داده اوراكل است كه با استفاده از آن مي توانيم برنامه هاي كاملي بنويسيم (مانند استفاده از حلقه ها ، متغير ها و ... ) و مي توانيم حالات تركيبي انتخاب ، افزودن ، ويرايش و يا حذف را انجام دهيم . شما ابتدا بايد SQL را با نهايت دقت بياموزيد (و البته به نظر من  قبل از آن پايگاه داده ها به خصوص كتاب هاي استاد محمد تقي روحاني رانكوهي) ، سپس به سمت PL SQL حركت كنيد . براي آن كه يك مدير پايگاه داده اوراكل گرديد به هر دوي آنها نياز فوري داريد .

----------

